# One more sleep to go



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, at last its nearly here, one more sleep to go, and we are off for our very first trip in a motorhome, I hope we like it Lol, and I hope the weather is Spain is better than Uk 8) 
I would like to say thanks to everyone who has given me advice, no doubt we will be needing a lot more in the future


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

You will have a great time - take it as it comes 'cos it will!

Phil


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

You will love it. This is my first trip as well and all by myself!

Weather in Valencia region (Alicante) today - sunshine and 21c with more until at least Monday. Night temps about 7-9c

Ian
Three Green


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

have a great time, .......i'm sooooooooo jealous

8)


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Have a wonderfull trip,

What an adventure


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*First trip*

Hi

Only a short journey for the first trip! Hope all is well.

Russell


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

julie798 said:


> I hope the weather is Spain is better than Uk


Good move - looks like rain/sleet/snow all next week here.

Jealous ? me ?

Enjoy.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have a wonderful time. Remember it's not a race; stop and enjoy the sights on the way and relax.

Bon voyage and may the sun shine all the way !

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*First Time*

Hello there,

Well the temperature in Costa Tropical today went above 23C thats nearly four times what it was here.

Well how lucky, how long are you going for?.

Hop you have great time and do not worry or rush, just enjoy.

Trev.


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

have a good trip dont know where you are going in spain but if its costa almeria call in at the beechcomber in mojacar and have a good time its great down there.. john


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Drive carefully Julie......TAKE YOUR TIME !!
Hope dog and parrots are OK ( and hubby !) and don't forget my mobile number for our get together.
Enjoy the scenery.......have a good time.........you will LOVE it !
Lynda x


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Have a great trip take it easy  

Regards MnD


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Have a great time Julie. Bet you're really excited.

We've just booked Eurotunnel for a week on Sunday for our first trip too. Heading for Spain and aiming to be away for a month at least. Can't wait.

John


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*spain*

Thanks all, its nice to have your well wishes.
We are going until the middle of July, we are going to Almeria, to a small village on the coast, I know the beachcomber bar, we go over to mojacar now and then, but its 90 mins away, but now we can camp out, so may go more, theres is a motown night on, i would like to go to in a couple of weeks, I am looking forward to popping around the coast and having a night or two out without having to worry about driving home.
I will also be popping over to the Malaga area to meet new friends Lol.
I will fill you in on my travels when i arrive, thanks again Julie


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Julie if you log on I hope you are having a great time, we have just got back from our 1st time abroad we ended up in Portugal and we loved it.........buying the MH was one of the best things we have ever done we love it and now can't wait until the next time we can go off abroad.

Enjoy.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*trip*

Glad you had a great time, after all that worry, I am so pleased for you. we had a hiccup and didn't go, but we are going today, in about a hour, I have got butterflies in my tummy, so if you don't hear from me, we are lost in France lOL, the weather forecast is rain, but not to worry, would of preferred the sun, bye for now Julie


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: trip*



julie798 said:


> Glad you had a great time, after all that worry, I am so pleased for you. we had a hiccup and didn't go, but we are going today, in about a hour, I have got butterflies in my tummy, so if you don't hear from me, we are lost in France lOL, the weather forecast is rain, but not to worry, would of preferred the sun, bye for now Julie


Hi you will be fine enjoy it wish we were coming with you LOL the Eurotunnel is so easy far easier than we ever imagined if you get stuck or need any help just shout out, we did use the Aires at Calais although the night we stayed it was very noisey and we hardly slept (fog horns).

Have a great time.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: trip*



julie798 said:


> we had a hiccup and didn't go, but we are going today, in about a hour, I have got butterflies in my tummy, e


Julie...hope you've gone by now but, if not, GO ! Within an hour you'll be loving it, when you get through the tunnel to the other side ,you'll start wondering if there is any way you can stay there forever.

Safe journey and may the sun shine all the way

G


----------

